# Awaiting Results



## Joehopster (Aug 16, 2011)

I took the test today, 8am, finished are 8:30, and I've been sitting at the computer all day waiting... All my classmates recently took the test and got results back with 3-6 hours.
We are in CA, btw.

Im not feeling to confident but then again, who does after this lol.

On NREMT Im now showing 
Registry #: 
Agency: Unaffiliated
Level: None
Exp: 1/1/0001
Under the MY Cert tab and nothing is showing under the CBT CANADITES tab.

Does the info showing no Registy # and Level: None mean I failed?


----------



## socalemt123 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in CA too and I took NREMT about 3 months ago at 8am and didn't get results till the next morning at around 7am. Be patient till tomorrow morning...

If you failed, it'll tell you that you failed.


----------



## Joehopster (Aug 16, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> I'm in CA too and I took NREMT about 3 months ago at 8am and didn't get results till the next morning at around 7am. Be patient till tomorrow morning...
> 
> If you failed, it'll tell you that you failed.



 Thank you Socalemt. Im trying to be patient! Haha


----------



## socalemt123 (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe they do everything on the east coast so it's 3 hrs later. There's no point to continue to sit at the computer and wait now. Just wake up early and they should be posted by then. I know how you feel. At least you weren't one of the ones who took their test on a Friday and had to wait until Monday for results.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Checking results....*

Log in to the NREMT site and then click on the "Check application status".

That will take you to the page where the results are posted.

If you passed there will be a line that says, " Examination Scored" and under that it will say whether you passed or failed.


----------



## Dulu (Sep 6, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> I believe they do everything on the east coast so it's 3 hrs later. There's no point to continue to sit at the computer and wait now. Just wake up early and they should be posted by then. I know how you feel. At least you weren't one of the ones who took their test on a Friday and had to wait until Monday for results.



Or, you could be like me, and take your state certification exam (transferring from another state) at 5pm on the Friday before memorial day weekend.


:wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2011)

What you should do is check every 3 minutes from now until its updated 

Seriously go to bed and check it in the morning, I'm sure you did fine.


----------

